# apcupsd-3.10.6 without /usr/sbin/apcupsd

## sg00

Hi,

   I've emerged apcupsd-3.10.6, but trying to start it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/apcupsd.start
> 
> * Starting APC UPS daemon...
> ...

 

   it doesn't start because /usr/sbin/apcupsd can not be found. 

Where can I find it? Any clues?

Regards,

--

sg00

----------

## Borusa

 *sg00 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>    I've emerged apcupsd-3.10.6, but trying to start it
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

I discovered something similar during a recent update.  The symptom for me was apcaccess not being found.

I removed the package and re-emerged it while watching the screen and found there were some errors in compiling.  I am in the process of downgrading to apcupsd-3.10.5 for the near future.  If I have some spare time, I intend to try looking into why the compile failed.

----------

## Dixie_Flatline

It's failing because apcupsd doesn't want to compile with the net-snmp headers, so none of the binaries actually get built.  (I don't know Portage well enough to figure out why the emerge still succeeds.)

Works fine for me if I use "-snmp" when building, i.e.:

```
USE="-snmp" emerge apcupsd
```

I think this is going to be the long-term solution -- the maintainer, Kern Sibbald, has said on the apcupsd mailing list that there's no one left who understands the SNMP driver in apcupsd, so I don't expect it to be updated to work with net-snmp anytime soon.

----------

## bruor

this is a bit of a resurrection for this thread but im getting the same problem now.... 

```
In file included from linux-usb.c:21:

/usr/include/linux/hiddev.h:134: error: `HID_MAX_USAGES' undeclared here (not in a function)

gmake[3]: *** [linux-usb.o] Error 1

```

```
/usr/bin/ranlib libdrivers.a

touch net_stamp

gmake[2]: *** No rule to make target `usb/libusb.a', needed by `usb_stamp'.  Stop.

```

```

gcc -g -O  apcupsd.o apcoptd.o apcnet.o apcreports.o apcaction.o apcnis.o apcdevice.o /var/tmp/portage/apcupsd-3.10.10-r2/work/apcupsd-3.10.10/src/drivers/libdrivers.a /var/tmp/portage/apcupsd-3.10.10-r2/work/apcupsd-3.10.10/src/lib/libapc.a  -lpthread    -o apcupsd

apcupsd.o(.text+0x33f): In function `main':

: undefined reference to `attach_driver'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

gmake[1]: *** [apcupsd] Error 1

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/apcupsd-3.10.10-r2/work/apcupsd-3.10.10/src'

```

despite these problems, it emerges successfully,  if anyone has an idea what to try please let me know.

----------

